# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Pegsonde

## droppie60

Hallo allemaal.
Na een lange tijd niets van mij gehoord te hebben. Zal ik proberen in het kort een heel lang verhaal te doen.
Zoals jullie hebben kunnen lezen in mijn vorige berichten heb ik ondergewicht.. begin juni zou ik eindelijk een pegsonde krijgen.. voor het zover was, werd ik opgenomen met long ontsteking, hier krabbelde ik weer van op en er werd toen besloten direct maar een peg sonde te plaatsen. Dit ging tot dus ver goed en de volgende dag mocht ik naar huis en de buurtzorg zou het over nemen,, ze mocht 7 dagen niet aan de wond komen alleen observeren.. toen ik thuis kwam en de buurtzorg kwam.. begon ze er gelijk aan het slangetje(van de pegsonde te draaien.. wat er toen allemaal gebeurde. Ik verging van de pijn.. ben half bewusteloos met spoed naar het zieken huis gebracht.. waar ik met spoed werd geopereerd om de sonde er uit te halen en de buik werd schoon gespoeld..ik heb 2 dagen in coma gelegen.. aan de beademing.. ik ben in 1 week tijd 5 keer geopereerd aan mn buik.. ik woog toen nog maar 29 kilo.. heb weken op de intensive care gelegen.. daarna op de verpleeg afdeling ik kon niet meer lopen..was verzwakt en uitgeput.. na twee maanden in het ziekenhuis, ging ik naar een verpleeg huis.. daar heeft men mij weer op de been gekregen en ook daar ben ik 2 maanden geweest.. ben nu net een week weer thuis.. op dit moment weeg ik 37.5 kilo..en heb neussonde..ik heb letterlijk en figuurlijk de dood in de ogen gekeken.. wij zijn nu bezig met een aanklacht tegen de buurtzorg.. want zij hebben een hele grote fout gemaakt.. onze huisarts zei al.. jij hebt een engeltje op je schouder gehad.. want het had niet veel gescheeld of ik was er niet meer.. ik heb een wond/litteken over mn hele buik.. iedere dag moet het 2 keer smorgens en savonds schoon gemaakt worden.. er komt nog steeds wond vocht van af.. volgende week moet ik weer ter controle naar het ziekenhuis.. dus afwachten mar weer..

Groetjes droppie 60

----------

